# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 39



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home precious girls


   

 Erica - fantastic to see you back.  Really missed you and you were constantly in my thoughts.  Hope you're getting back to your lovely self.  You're right, one day at a time    Belated  

For Moomin tomorrow 

H xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Holly - See you tomorrow.  How were the sales?


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ugh - awful.  Felt terrible, faint and dizzy.  Had to come home and have an old lady sit down.  Guess it's to be expected.  Did manag to get a necklace £1 so all not wasted.

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good afternoon all,

Well the hotel has got our order    Really looking forward to meeting you all ,see you there for 7   

Erica-so good to see you back hunny,I am so sorry it was a bfn for you,I really thought it would work for you.I really hope your ok.Huge hugs      

Shazia-Blimey your cracking on now then,loads of luck    

Moomin-so glad your mum is ok,bet your really looking fprward to seeing her aren't you?? Enjoy your pampering  see ya tomorrow !!

Julie-I have got a little something for you tomorrow  (dont get too excited though)

Jilly-how are you hunny??looking after that precious little bundle 

Holly-sorry the sales were pants,are you gonna have a look at that boutique type shop again tomorrow go on you devil,you deserve some new shoes 

Sarah and struthie-so glad you are coming to the meet,im sure we will be fighting for talking space what with habing 4 blokes going 

jo-loads of sticky vibes coming your way for next week hunny,really hope your dreams come true                        


OH BUGGER-my mind has gone blank now,so apologies for people I have missed   

Better go and have a look at what to wear tomorrow  

Love to all

ps remember to look for the balloon or if that fails look for me holding a rather large wine glass 

Kelly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin -   for tomorrow, hope you have a great day. Good to hear that tx has started although injection sounds painful. I didn't have a large one (but don't tell DF   )
Shazia - All sounds good to me hunny    bet you can't wait for next stage, wishing you lots of luck.
Jilly - I'm not falling for that     you know full well what to keep   about!! Now go do some knitting!!
Holly - Thanks & it's lovely to be back   I've thought about you alot & wish I was meeting you tomorrow but never mind. One step at a time eh buddy & 2006 is going to be a good & eventful year for us all     
Kelly - Hope you get some chips this time   
Julie -    have a good weekend sweetheart.

Have a great time at the meet girls & a fab weekend to everyone else.
"See" you all Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*IUI Girls Turned IVF *   ​
*Special luv'n'hugs   *​
Jodi -  
Holly - 
Julie - 
Sarah - 
Aliday-  
ERIKA-  
JED- 
Jillypops - ​
*  IVF Graduates    *​Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg  
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz 

DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05 ?? 
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs 

Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 19/01/06

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06

KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06

KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06

Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06

Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

Cathy - BFP with twins!!! Nov 05 EDD 08/08/06 
Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s) 

  *IVF Students*  ​
Shazia - stimming 

Linds - Stimming, first follie scan Monday 16th Jan 

Jo9 - d/R 

Moomin - D/R 

Sarahjj - D/R ​
*  IVF Recruits   * ​
Liz - FET in Jan 
Kelly - Starting IVF egg share Jan 
Mez - On the waiting list 
Starr - Waiting to start 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Aliso1 - ivf screening 26th Jan
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon 
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Chantelle - trying again in Feb 
Struthie - starting egg share divf Feb 2006 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out   *​
Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB 
Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Jess P
Mizz Gizz
Rachel 
Eire​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jillypops - for you

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Saatchi

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

JED- The doc has given me some antibiotics to help with the chest infection.
How are you doing?  

Erika- It is so good to see you back!!!!!
I am sorry to hear of your bfn    You have had such a tough time of it recently, take extra special care of yourself. 

Moomin- Happy birthday for tomorrow  
How are you after jab? I herd that it hits hard and the side effects of it can be worse than the daily jabs. I hope you are ok.

Holly – I hope you are feeling better after your sales expedition!  

I am feeling a little better today, hurrah for antibiotics!!!
I wish I was coming to the meet though, sounds like fun. Have a great time!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Lilly - so far so good, the consultant didn't expect me to get many side effects,but I am sure time will tell.

Glad you are starting to feel better.  I am sure we will tell you all about the meet tomorrow night afterwards!!!  And I am sure there will be some photos on the gallery again after


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Jilly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOOMIN!!   
        have a lovely day!
see you later

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning Moomin!

  Happy Birthday!  

Have a lovely day! Hope you're Mum's okay. 

Love Molly
x

 KJ x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks KJ and Molly

Off to have a pampering session in a bit, facial and spa manicure!!!  Then visiting my mum this afternoon.

She is a lot better, she has got rid of all her drips and drains and is now back in her own room.  She has been out and about in a wheelchair.  She now needs to build up her strength, but she is doing really well, can't wait to see her this afternoon.

KJ - See you later


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Moomin-  hunny,hope you enjoy your pampering and I am so glad your mum is ok  see ya in a bit!!

Lily-glad to hear the antibiotics are making a difference,hopefully you will feel much better soon.Wish you could be at the meet,we will take lots of pics 

Right cant be arsed to do more personals    only joking!!! I will see you all later

Kelly x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi lovelies,

Happy Birthday moomin    - see you later! (Sorry can't do fancy writing!!!)

Erica - just wanted to say to you - I had a horrid birthday last June - felt just like you. And now 6 months on - look at me. The doc even said yesterday that I wasn't an old bird at 38! Just remember a birthday is just a day and its all a state of mind anyway. Keep your chin up and store up those positive vibes for when your embies need them.    

Really looking forward to tonight girlies- if i can stay awake all evening!! An to the rest of you a big  

Cathy


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while.  Combination of moving house, going away for Christmas and New Year and just getting my head together generally.  Anyway I thought I would come and say hi.  I haven't been able to read back over everything I've missed so sorry for anything I've missed out.

To all of you going to the meet tonight - sorry I can't make it.  I would really have liked to see you all again and meet some new faces but am just so, so broke it is untrue.  Have a great time anyway.

Erika - So sorry to hear it was a BFN.  I hope you're okay.  

Holly - I've been thinking of you too.  I can't believe what  you have been through.  It seems so cruel.  I hope you are feeling better and stronger though and that when you are back in NZ everything will fall into place.

Julie - I am back on the choc too!  Giving it up seems to make no difference so I think we should at least keep the chocolate in our lives!  I hope you are okay after all that you have been through too.  

Moomin- Happy Birthday !!!  All the best people are 35    Glad your Mum is doing well too.

KJ - Thanks for PM.  I don't think you should leave the board either!!!  I know it must seem a bit strange when it is the IUI turned IVF board, + I think an IUI friends thread is a brill idea, but you mustn't leave us!

Hi to all you other lovely girls - hope all is going well wherever you are with treatment and life generally.

As for me, I'm trying really hard not to think about fertility stuff right now.  I know I am really lucky in that I have a fantastic life in all other respects, so I am trying not to let my 30s pass by in a blur of endlessly trying to get pregnant.  Having said that I want to try IVF again in April or around then, probably at a different clinic.

Got to force myself to the gym now - first time in a couple of years.  AAhhhh!!

Love to all

Rachel  xxxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Hope you all have a great time at the meet. Sorry I couldn't come.

Happy birthday Moomin! 

Erica - so sorry for your BFN    Hope you are OK.

Julie - hope you are feeling ok now.

Hi Rachel   Hope the gym went OK!

Jo - how are your d/r jabs going? I start mine tomorrow!!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you have a good weekend 

Sarahjj
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Back from the meet and it was fab!

Lovely to meet you all at last,off to bed as I have to be up early for work.
I hope someone can email me copies of the photos tomorrow as i forgot my camera.

Thanks everyone it was lovely,and thank you to Kelly for organising it all xxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just wanted to say that I had a lovely time last night and i hope you did too!

Kelly - thanks for doing the honours - you know you've got that job for good now, don't you?!

Moomin - hope you enjoyed your birthday and good luck with the d/regging etc.   

Sarah - lovely to meet you and good luck with the IUI next week    . Hoping i'll see you again soon if we have a Northampton girlies meet up!

Starr - hope you managed to get up OK this morning! All the best for your IVF    

Victoria & Moosey - lovely to see you again. Victoria - you look so well. I'll be following my belly buddies progress with interest.

Molly - so nice to see you too. Hope Molly is back to her bouncy self again soon. Charlie sends woofs & wags.

Julie - how great to meet you at last. You are just as I imagined - our very own FF Kylie!

Holly - it seemed strange saying goodbye to you last night, becasue i know we'll still have your kind words every day. Hope the move goes well and everything that follows.    

Candy - lovely to meet you too. Glad Jacob let you out for the evening. As soon as i've finished this I'm off to sow my sweetpeas!

Struthie - lovely to meet you too. Now I know that its 'Struthie' not 'Struthie' if you know what I mean. Hope all goes well for you too.    

and  KJ - feels like old friends. Your photos of Caleb were so sweet. Heres to February and a whole new journey - all the best.    

Really really hope I havent missed anyone out. If i have i'm so sorry - blame the hormones!!

Love you all,

Cathy


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Cathy - it was lovely to meet you too,I'm so sorry we didn't get a chance to have a proper chat,and yes it is Struthie - only Ruth when I'm in trouble,which isn't too often these days!

Take care and hope we meet again xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie cos I am feeling pants!!

Have posted on the aftermath thread for the meet,had a fab time and it was ssssooo lovely to meet you all 

Gonna go and vedg on the sofa

catch up tomorrow after the hospital 

love to all
kELLY


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello  All

Firstly, apologies that I haven’t been on recently   – this week just seems to have flown by (and so does the weekend unfortunately).

Secondly, I hope you all had a good time last night.  I will try to get to one of the next meets.

Hi Sarahjj   – thanks for asking after me.  I am taking buserelin everyday at 6pm & then have to call for my first scan when AF arrives.  How did your jab go today?   xx

Hi Lilly – I hope that you are feeling better xx

Hi Moomin – sorry, I’ve not been much of a cycle buddy this week.  Glad that everything has gone well for you & your Mum this week, and   for yesterday xx

Hi Julie – any more tummy pains hun?  I hope not.  It really bugs me when people say insensitive or stupid things.  Don’t know about you but I just want to scream at them across the office, but maybe I’d be asked to leave!!!  My MIL was asking yesterday whether DH & I relaxed enough…arrrggghhh!!! Xx

Erica sweetie – so sorry to hear what you have been through recently.  I was fearing the worst as you haven’t been on the boards.  My   really goes out to you.  I hope that your sister is better now  and that your own results are ok   And if you want I’ll come over and give that office junior a   for you xx

Hi Catwoman & Shazia – it was me who mentioned the headaches – thanks for the info - they’re not so bad now thanks xx

Hi Jo Jed – thinking of you for Tuesday   xx 

Hi Holly   – glad you are feeling a bit better.  Make sure you don’t over do it though.  You’ll just have to take yourself on a big shopping spree in NZ when you are stronger xx

Hi Doods – good luck for tx xx

Hi KJ – glad that you & Caleb are doing well, and great news about your bro.  I often wonder how you are getting on with the adoption process.  It may be an option we take one day xx

Hi Starr – so sorry you had a rough time with the clinic, but great that you can get going on things   xx

Hi Linds – good luck for the follies   xx

Hi Struthie – hope both you & the dog are ok xx

Hi PetalB, Jilly, Kelly & anyone else I have missed off.  I promise to keep up more this week.

Jo
xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just wanted to pop on to say hi,hope you are all well.

glad to see that you all had a good night last night 

not much to say from me,cannot believe it is sunday night already,still taking some time out,i think like juile, still cannot get my head around our last cycle(which was before christmas,the same happened to us)i know it was awhile ago,but it is so hard to get your head around it,even now.so we are just taking some time out,and trying to get the money together for isci,which will not be soon,but will try again at some point.have not been on much lately,because like someone said the other day(sorry cannot remember who it was)but when your not on treatment,you don't know where to post,so hollys idea for another thread is a good idea,but still feel drawn back here ,don't want to leave and go to another thread  ,anyway i am going on so i will stop.why is it that when i want to say something,i go all around the houses,if you know what i mean 

holly-hope you are feeling better, hope you are still trying to take it easy,and not doing too much too soon.but i bet it is not that easy with all the packing and stuff you have to do

julie-glad you had a good night on saturday,i bet it don't you the world of good,if you know what i mean.

jo9-hi hope your well,know what you mean about time flying by

moomin-sorry to read about your mum,but glad to see that she is feeling better

ck6-hi,will pm you later

hi to,lilly,erica,candy,sarahjj,struthie,vil,moosey,kelly and anyone i have missed,hope you are all well and had a good weekend

better go now

luv petal b


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Good morning everyone,

Well BFN for us I'm afraid as AF arrived yesterday and clearblue test (just in case) was negative.  Even though we knew our chances wern't good, you can't help but hand on to that little bit of hope.  I just cried and cried yesterday feeling sorry for myself and wondering if we were EVER going to see 2 blue lines on a pregnancy test.  Spent the day in a huge furniture supercentre (we are in the process of moving house) and couldn't help bursting into tears every time I saw a pregnant woman.  It's all so unfair isn't it.  Oh well, just have to soldier on I guess and look forward to our holiday next month.

Now, I can't forget you wonderful ladies on here that I feel are the only ones who really understand the feelings you go through with this whole horrible process so here are some personals......

Holly - You're brave attempting the post Xmas sales -  I tried that a couple of weeks ago and came away exhausted!  I hope you are feeling better after the awful you had after your last cycle.  

Moomin - glad to hear your mum is doing well and that you've started your d/regging.  and Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Jilly - glad your husband is wrapping you in cotton wool, you deserve it!  

Catwoman - thanks so much for the positive words, you're a star  

Julie - do us all a favour and thump that insensitive woman in your office!!!  Hope your niggly pain has gone away?

Ericka - babe, I know exactly how you feel.  And my 30th birthday is next month and like you, it's going to be a reminder of yet another milestone without having achieved our dream.  Hang in there babe, our time will come!

Lilly - glad you are feeling a bit better hun.  

Jodi - how's your holiday going?  I think you must be back soon aren't you?  Hope you've had a relaxing break.

Rachel - good to see you back!!!  I'm planning another cycle in April so perhaps we'll be cycle buddies?

BIg HELLO to Shazia, Kelly, Cathy, Petal and anyone I've missed (sorry!)

Love Jo x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jed, I am sorry x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jed I'm so sorry to hear your news,this infertility lark is so unfair,look after yourself xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jed/Jo - I am so sorry.  Sending you lots of


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jed-so sorry to read your news.look after yourself and thinking of you


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone who went enjoyed the meet - look forward to hearing about it.

Jed - I don't think we've spoken before but I'm sure everyone on here understands how you are feeling and sends you huge . So sorry hon.

Hi to my tx buddies sarah and moomin - hope the dr is going ok. 

Jillypops - I hope you don't mind me asking, but what made your cons decise to do the ovarian drilling? Just tell me if I'm being nosey!

Hope everyone has a good week and will try to keep up.

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Doods - Down regging is going ok.  Keep having hot flushes today!!!  Lovely!!!!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Moomin,

Hot flushes sound bad. I'll bet we all thought we wouldn't have to deal with those for a long time! Still hopefully it will all be worth it     .

Did you have one big injection for dr instead of daily self-injecting? I'm injecting burserlin (sp?) so hopeing the hot flushes will stay away for a bit longer!

Do you have a date for EC? mine is 9th Feb - still seems like a long time away.

Take care,

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Doods

No not yet. Have to go back on day 5 for a scan and then hopefully start stimming.  So will have to wait and see what happens

I think it should be around the same time as yours.

Moomin#
xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning

Biggest loves to you Jed    So very sorry to read the news today.  Just gutted and dissapointed and know how low it can bring you.  You're a brave soldier and I know you'll get through this.  Time helps to heal and hope helps you to plan again.  Pleased you have a holiday together to look forward to.  You need it after the upheavel you've had with moving back, moving again and tx worries and family visits.  You're in my thoughts  

Erica - hunny you are so much in my thoughts too.  Will pm you in a bit  

Petal - good to hear your news.  Hope your new path becomes clearer to you both as time goes on and the pennies build up  

Julie - hope you are feeling well today and not still feeling tired from the late night on Saturday   It always catches up with me the day after for some reason  

Kelly - hope you are feeling better today!!

Jo - great to hear from you again. Hope all is well with tx  

Moomin - feeling ok?  No ill side effects?  Hope your Mum was perky on the way home yesterday.

 SarahJJ and Rachel B!

Big kisses to everyone!

H xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Jed  - Words dont really do it do they    

Love to all 
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Holly and Julie and Kelly,I sent you pm's yesterday,did you get them?

Not sure if my pc is playing up.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hmmm I didn't get one from you Julie!
Think there is a mouse in the works


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Struthie loves - I've replied just now.  I was an   and deleted it this morning but still had the alert in my email in box - phew!

Hope there's no problemos in the works.  DH did something seemingly fatal to ours yesterday but thankfully the man at Dell talked me thru it this morning and I revived it.  Just call me techhead!!

xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Sorry this is a short one but I am feeling so crap today its untrue  

Jo- I am so sorry its a bfn for you hunny,you make sure you get plenty of tlc,we are all here for you.

Huge cuddles to all that need them at the mo  

Appointment with consultant went well,just dawned on me whats really happening today aswell,what with signing all the forms etc.Had to have a scan today as last time I had one there was a large sac of fluid in my uterus so he wanted to check it out today and luckily its all gone but I have to go back next Monday for another scan to double check before starting d/r,cos if its there again it will halt our tx till its sorted. One plus point is that dh's sperm sample was loads better than befroe so it doesnt looki like we need icsi  so now we are just waiting to hear when we get a recipient match and we are all systems go  

Anyway thats me,I am so tired,promise to catch up v .soon  

Kelly x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Evening All

Hope you are all well.

I’ve been feeling a bit blue the past 24 hours.  I think I’ve been hormonal as AF seems to be on her way.  I felt my emotions brewing for a few hours yesterday evening then finally lost it when I screamed the f word out at the DVD player when I couldn’t get a film to start.  Think I scared the cats off the settee    
Plus after seeing the piccies of the meet on Saturday I really wish I had come along & met everyone, especially with Holly leaving & it being Moomin’s birthday.  I feel now that I have missed out on getting to know a lot of you a bit better  
I don’t know why I didn’t come really.  When I told DH yesterday he told me off for not telling him and said we should have come along too.  
I have started spotting in the past hour which I am seeing as a good thing as it’s the next step onwards, and also that the buserelin doesn’t seem to have cocked my body up too much.
Sorry to have a bit of a whinge – especially seeing what Holly, Julie, Erica & Jo JED have been through lately, feeling blue seems a bit trivial in comparison.…

Petal – you are bound to still feel a bit pants – it’s not really that long ago.  I am sure you will know when it is right to go for another round of tx.  If this cycle doesn’t work for me, I am sure I’ll still be on the boards too in the interim xx

Jo Jed – so sorry that the bfn was confirmed.  Sending you   across the miles xx

Kelly – glad the appt went well for you.   for next Monday xx

Hi Moomin – I’ve been getting hot flushes too, lovely aren’t they?  One of my colleagues is going thro the menopause & I keep on borrowing her electric fan   xx

Big   to Holly, Julie, Erica, Jilly, Sarahjj, Lilly, Catwoman, Shazia, Doods, Starr, Linds, Struthie and the rest of the gang.

Jo
xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jed so sorry hun, you've really been through it sweetie haven't you. A bfn is a bfn whether there was a lot of hope or a little and getting over it is the same so take lots of time to heal again and spend loads of time focussing on you and that lovely holiday you've got coming up. Lots of love to you sweetie xxx

Moomin sorry to hear about the hot flushes, never had that effect on me, wish they had really cos am always freezing   Glad to hear mum is ok xx

Jo glad d/r is going well, hope it flies by for you, certainly seems to have for me xx

Holly been looking at your ticker and can't believe its now less than 2 weeks that you up stix and leave, gonna be a very sad day for us all   

Erika hope things are getting better day by day for you hun xx

Hi to Kelly, Lilly, Jilly, Julie, Sarahjj, Struthie, Starr, Catwoman ( ) doods, Jess, Linds, and all the other beauties I have missed off.

Nothing much to report here, no twinges as yet, but tiredness like never felt before (well since the last time I took menopur!!)


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Jo-hunny I am so sorry your feeloing low,wish I could be there to give you a big squeeze     thinking of you loads 

Shazia-sounds like you deserve a lie down   

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

PICS FROM THE MEET ARE IN THE GALLERY


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Shazia - make sure you take it easy if you are feeling a bit tired (or is that impossible with a 4 year old)? xx

Kelly - thanks for the cyber-hug xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jed- I am so sorry to read your news


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Lilly huns - are you feeling much better yet??  Hope so  

Jo - don't apologise for feeling blue.  Sometimes it hits you when you least expect it.  TX is not fun and it can take over your life.  The injustice is not fair and it's only right to have a rant sometimes    So wish you could have come on Saturday as would have been lovely to meet you, but I'll be looking forward to that knock on the door in the future!  There'll be another time and I know you'll have a great night.  Your DH sounds like a love, bless him.

Shazia - I can't believe it's only 13 days either    Looking around the house you don't get the impression much is going on yet....  Hope the tiredness soon passes when you get the green light!!

Kelly - sorry to hear you're still feeling poo hun, but pleased your appointment went well today.  Great news about DH!!  Good luck hunny    

H xx

PS no joy with getting Mr Claws sample.  I've resorted to the cat box and he can't understand why,  and he's giving me RSPCA looks now Jackie


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

Jed - so sorry    Thinking of you.

Moomin - hope you are OK and not having too many hot flushes!! 

Jo - Hope you are feeling better & hope your D/R still going OK. 
I'm on daily burselin jabs too & have to phone for scan when AP arrives. So far its been OK.

Kelly - glad your appointment went well and you can get going now  

Hi to everyone else

Sarahjj
x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm back!  Backl from our holiday, and had a terrific time.

Jo, I am so sorry to hear about the BFN. I am sending you loads of       

Holly, I'm not surprised you're still dizzy you poor old thing.  I'm sure you must still be anaemic.  How are you managing to get ready for the move?  I hope it's all OK for you.  

Julie, believe me, I think the stimulated IVF cycle has screwed me up permanently.  Definitely made things very whacky on the first cycle following the IVF.  I hope the pains have settled.  just not what you need at all.

Kelly, hope things are still progressing well.  It all sounds good, so have everything crossed for you.

For everyone else, I have definitely not forgotten you, just have to get off as we're just back and cleaner is coming. Have to find something to occupy her time as we're at home at the moment.

No news from us.  Ready to start our final FET cycle.  Blood tests start again on Jan 23.

Other news, some of you may remember that my SIL is pregnant, and this triggered tears and confessing to the family finally.  Not just that, now they're having twins!  Naturally conceived too.
Mind you, I don't think they have any idea what they are potentially in for.  never mind, they're going to find out.

Bitter old cow I am.

Glad to see you all, and I will put on more personals later.
Jodi
P.S. Remind me later to fill you in on the party boobs.


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi gorgeous gals  
Just popped on to say thank you so much for all your lovely messages.  What would I do without you all!  It helps so much to see everyone's words of support.  

Wishing lots of luck for the d/reggers, stimmers and those who are about to start a new cycle - we need some good news!

Love Jo x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning all

Kelly - Glad your appointment went well yesterday, I was thinking about you.  Hope you are feeling better today.  

Jo9 - How are you today?  Hope you are feeling better to    

Jed - Thinking of you loads.    

Holly - Typical they never perform when you want them to!!!!!    

Shazia - How are you doing today?    

Erika - how are you?   

Julie - How are you today you crazy girl!!!!!!!    

Jodi - Glad you had a good holiday     

Well the good news is my mum should be home from hospital today.  My dad went to see her yesterday and she is off her oxygen, off all her monitors and generally moving around more, and eating lots!!!  She is back on one of her tablets as her heart jumped a couple of times, but they are not too concerned about it.  Now just waiting for that phone call.  Will be going to see her on Thursday.

Had an email from my Dr yesterday morning to say that she had had the report back from my echocardiogram and it came back normal...... phew!!!!

Hot flushes are ok, just have the window open at work, so that everyone else freezes       .  Also got a headache this morning, not sure if that is a side effect or just because I am tired.

Hope you all have a good Tuesday and catch you all later.

Moomin
XXXX


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say a quick 'Hello' while I get a few minutes. Hope everyone is okay.

Had a quick look at some of the meet photos - looks like you had a good time girls!

Just wanted to send some   as it seems like there a few people who could do with them.

Day 3 of DR and still no hot flushes which is good. My office mates will think I'm  as I'm usually always cold.

Have a good day.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hiya girls   
Julie - You ok fruit  ? Think you should   Jilly for mentioning the "R" word.
Holly - We need a chat   will post after this.
Jilly -       
Lilly - It's great to be back. Thanks for pm & I hope you are feeling much better now.
Moomin - Great news about your mom   hoping her speedy recovery continues. The d/r flushes are fab aren't they   
Jodi - Great to see you back & good to hear that you had a fab holiday  
Molly -     hope todays appt goes well.
Kelly - Great news about IVF, sounds like everything is moving on   
Cathy - Hoping to follow you & become pg at 38   Definately going to store those + vibes for next round of tx.
Rachel - Nice to see you posting again. How was the gym   going back myself this week, won't be able to move for a week!
Sarah - Hope the d/r is going ok   
Jo -   sorry your feeling blue hun, we all have times like that & don't compare yourself to others, your problems are no less important. Hope you're feeling better today & I'm also gutted that I missed the meet so maybe next time we could go together   Thanks for offer of   junior, could well take you up on it!!
Petal -   hope you're ok.
JED - So sorry to read your news    & yes sweetheart, our time WILL come    & soon.
Shazia - Glad all is going well with you   with your cycle.
 Struthie, VIL, Moosey, Candy, Doods, Kj, CK & everyone else have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly sweetheart we need to talk   
Haven't you got any control over Jilly at all   She has always been a sandwich short of a picnic but you do realise that now her hormones are racing things are going to get alot worse   
Yet again she has been doing BIG writing  taking up lots of space, how many times have you got to tell her? I think some time on the naughty step is more than justified. Now she can colour it & make it move too......................she is going to think she is the nuts as well as being nuts   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie.
Have you seen that Poops has been learning new tricks


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

No banter Julie   she reckons she's not speaking to me because I wasn't posting yesterday. She forgets that some of us work full time   To be honest my ears will be glad of the rest!!

Just looked at pics of meet..............what a lovely looking bunch of gals you are   Great photos, just more gutted I couldn't go. Definately going to make the next one. 

Thanks for message for me & Jilly   it made me   soft ar$e that I am. Lovely of you all to think about us, but please don't put us in the same category   if you know what I mean!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Shame your brain doesn't move as fast as your writing Poops


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right ladies things to do before I finish work at 5 & then go off to the gym   so I'll wish you all a lovely evening & "see" you tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi everyone hope your all well

erica-nice to see you back on ,have fun at the gym(if you can have fun at a gym  it makes me feel very lazy) 
you and juile do make me laugh,what are you like 
juile-hi hope all is well with you,hows the tummy pains,hope they have gone

moomin-glad to see your mum is getting  better and things are good with you

jodi-glad you had a good hoilday

jo9-thanks and hope you are feeling better

holly-thanks for your pm hope all is well

vil and moosey-how are you both

well not much to report from me,have had a day off today and just done nothing......lovely 

really wish i could had come to the meet,had a look at the picture,yu all look like you had a great time,now i can put some names to the faces.

speak to you later

luv petal b


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just a quick question please. Am now on day 4 of stimming but have had no aches, pains or twinges in the general direction of the ovaries. I remember some of you saying when you were stimming that they could get very painful and heavy. When did this happen? Am so paranoid after the iui's that I'm not going to respond well to the drug, am currently taking 150iu. Am I panicking too early do you think? Have first scan Friday.



Thanks xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

shazia-don't know if this will help,but when i done ivf,i never had any aches or pains in my ovaries when i first started but only towards the end maybe because of the follies growing and the amount.but don't worry everyone is different and some people don't really have lots of painin their ovaries and some do.i would try not to worry(i know what is hard)early days yet,hope this helps

good luck 

luv petal b


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

My ovaries didn't hurt until the day of egg collection,no panic yet!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

thanks petal and struthie, much appreciated xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thats ok,no worries   

Guess who arrived this morning,yay off to call the clinic!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning Julie - of course I have!
My nurse was with a patient so waiting for her to call me back xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning 

Just a quick one to say my mum is home from hospital, she came home yesterday afternoon.  Bless her she left a message on my mobile, going home to see her tomorrow.

How is everyone this morning?

Have got AF type pains this morning, so I am sure she will be here by the weekend.  Then it will be all go for us next week hopefully!

Struthie - Good luck with the clinic, hope they call you back soon    

Julie - How are you today you crazy woman!!!!!!    

Erica - Yours and Jillys post always bring a smile to my face!!!!!     

Holly - Have you managed to get the sample you need yet...    

Shazia - How are the pains today?  Not looking forward to that bit of the stimming, my consultant prewarned me to say that IVF will be more painful than IUI.  Lovely!!!     

Petalb - Glad you had a nice day off, I have one of those tomorrow, but going home to see my mum, so will be a busy one, as she lives over 2 hours away from us, so will be an early start.

   to all my other FF pals, must go and so some housework as the house looks like a bomb has hit it and I am working this weekend.  Up at 4.30am both days.... great     

Catch ya all later

Moomin
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

julie-poor you with af pains.i'm fine thanks,off too work soon.roll on friday thats all i can say 

moomin-glad your mums out off hosptial and at home now.enjoy your day off with her

struthue-good luck


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all   just a quickie before I finish the wages off.
Petal - It's nice to be back thank you. The gym killed me, haven't done my classes for 8/9 weeks   Hope you can make the next meet, I've promised to.
Moomin - Great news that your mom is home   have a lovely day with her tomorrow & good luck for starting tx next week.
Struthie - Hope you get that all important  very soon.
Shazia - Like Petal I had pains towards the end of my cycle due to size & number of follies I guess so please don't worry   Others don't have pain at all & fingers crossed that you are one of them. Good luck hunny.
Holly -     morning lovely, hope you're ok.
Julie -   pains, ugh! She soon comes around doesn't she. Hope she doesn't give you too much of a hard time this month. Have a good day   
Catwoman - Thanks mate   
Jilly - Very Cheeky? Pot & kettle I think 

 Jo, Jodi, Molly, Kj, Kelly & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I have just spoken to my nurse,she has me matched already,and is going to speak to the lady today,I go for a blood test tomorrow am,then speak to nurse again on Friday.

Will start sniffing on 7th February and e/c is pencilled in for first week of March,so excited now!!

Will be back later xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Great news Struthie     
Wishing you lots of luck    

Erica.xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

great news struthie,your on your way  

erica-i am going to try and make the next meet,it would be great to meet everyone.was thinking of starting to run,with all this talk of the gym ,i did try a few weekds ago anfd it was not pretty,i know you should not care what you look like but oh my god,i was all over the place.my arms seem really long for some reason and they seem to be swinging all over the place ...maybe i should try something else


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Petal 
Don't worry about what you look like, I've learnt to blank it out because it's not pretty. The room where we workout has mirrors, I'm sure they are the ones you find at the fair grounds, my body can't really look like that   

Me at combat  last night!!

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Struthie - Fab news - will be thinking of you


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

you make me laugh erica   i look like the mouse under were my name is  arms and legs everywhere


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh god jilly,i am so so sorry


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - Words can't express what I want to say to both you and DH, you are both in my thoughts at the moment, sending both you and DH lots of     

Lots of love to the both of you

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Jilly I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. My thoughts are with you and DH.  

D x


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Oh Jillypops...you poor thing.. I know exactly how that feels as the same thing happened to me.  Nothing can help the pain you're feeling at the moment but I promise you it gets better.  My thoughts are with you hun. Take care and rest up lots.  It's an awfully cruel world we live in sometimes and there's no reasoning for it.  I'm really upset for you hun.  We're all here for you.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Jilly I don't know what to say,words fail me xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly mate you know how I feel from my texts this morning.
            
Words just aren't enough & I wouldn't be able to find the right ones anyway.
Here if/when you need me.

Luv u buddy.

Erica.xx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jilly...so very very sorry to see your post.... i know how that feels..sitting here crying for you ...don't know what to say...thinking of you and your dh alll my love caroline xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh God, Jilly. I am heartbroken for you     I am so very, very sorry.
All my love,
Claire xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jilly - I am so sorry


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

New home (hope link works)

Not sure how to lock this link, I wanted to start another so I could post a new list, hope you all don't mind xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46203.0.html


----------

